
Ask HN: Useful Books/Online Courses for Technical Managers - chw9e
I have been asked to lead the front end development team at my company, although I am relatively inexperienced in programming and very inexperienced in management. My boss asked me to read up on technical management strategies like Agile and also to study design strategies including learning UML. According to the UML Wikipedia page, it is not commonly used in industry anymore. Most guidance I have found as far as what books to read come from old sources like Code Complete. Are these sources still valid teaching tools, or are there better and more modern books or online courses available?
======
moshiasri
search for a few courses on coursera
([https://www.coursera.org](https://www.coursera.org)) and udacity
([https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)), in software development
and practices which are great. these two websites have great courses and they
are not costly or rather free. And these courses vary from beginners level to
advanced topics.

plus you can take a look at pluralsight
([https://www.pluralsight.com](https://www.pluralsight.com)) for a bit more
detailed version. of courses as well. i have used all three and i believe that
the first two sites are very good as compared to pluralsight.

~~~
chw9e
Thanks, I have taken courses on Coursera before. Are there any in particular
that you would recommend for software design or managing development teams?

In my searches I found these courses:

University of Alberta on Agile and Software Product Mgmt:
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/product-
management](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/product-management)

University of Alberta on Agile Planning for Software Products:
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/agile-planning-for-
software-p...](https://www.coursera.org/learn/agile-planning-for-software-
products)

Georgia Tech on Software Architecture and Design:
[https://cn.udacity.com/course/software-architecture-
design--...](https://cn.udacity.com/course/software-architecture-design--
ud821/)

The Georgia Tech course looks pretty good, but the Alberta ones look like they
may be a little softer and less practical than I'd like.

~~~
moshiasri
There is another course in the Georgia Tech thats called 'software development
process', it does not give you very advanced knowledge about the agile
development, but it will introduce you to all the types of software
development process i have taken both 'the software architecture and design'
as well as 'software development process' courses and i think for a some one
new like you u should go for 'software development process' before the other
one because this one is better.

And If you find some thing on your end please share it in the comments, i
would love to learn some thing new in agile development.

